# Khorne Tactics; help needed



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

ok so heres the deal, not trying to sound cocky, but i feel im quite a good imperial player, having 3 good imperial armies (Ultramarines, I.G. and GK) all of which ive used pretty well in the past, however i just recently sold my marines. So i decided to start a World Eaters army, and i wanna keep with the fluff which means VERY VERY assaulty lol. I just wanted to know which units have worked well for Khorn players, how you used them, what you gave them and so on. Im trying to get a 1750 army together quick, so i gotta make the list and figure out what i want in it, thanks all


----------



## Dugong (Apr 13, 2008)

well, i can at least point you in the right direction,

Khorne daemon princes (preferably with wings) are good cc and hq choices, but a teench prince with warptime and wind of chaos is better, and lash prince is the best. so if you feel you have to go khorney, then go for the khorne prince, but don't forget the wings.

khorne bezerkers are one of the most commonly picked troops choices by chaos players, and with good reason. they are strong, cheep-ish considering what you get are very good at taking objectives.

but what to give them? a typical setup in my opinion is a squad of 10 berzerkers including a champ with a power weapon (not a fist so he keeps his high int), no plasma pistols (but they depend more on if you think you're up against terminators) all in a rhino with extra armor. a realetively bland build but the berzerkers will time and time again smash through loyalist tactical squads with glee.

Fast attack: there's nothing really good to get here, just make a deamon prince with wings and he's fast enough along with the rinos.

elites; possessed, a big no, berzerkers are better, a bit cheeper and more relyable. terminators, not my favourate choice but there's no doubt they can perform well. 

heavy support, remember the golden rule with HS for csm. 
obliterators, obliterators, obliterators! just keep getting more and you'll be fine. you could go with a vindicator, which are very good with lash princes, or a defiler for a mix of big gun and big claws, but obliterarors usually perform better and are the most versatile.

my csm army is a mix of emperors children and khorne, so i use a lash prince, noise marines to hold objectives and berzerkers to take them. normal marines, don't listen to what other people say about them. sure they're not as good as cult troops, but they're still a solid pick and pretty cheep and i always bring at least one squad of them for a general purpose unit with a good mix of guns and swords. I then for HS get either a vindicator to go with the prince or as many obliterators as i can get.

so in a quick list:

good picks:
lash prince
tzeench prince
heck, daemon princes in general, just give them wings
berzerkers (duh)
noise marines or plague marines, to hold objectives
normal marines if you need cheeper power armor
vindicators
obliterators
kharn the betrayer

defilers are ok picks, it's more of a love them or hate them thing, same with terminators, raptors and scorcers.

bad picks:
chaos lords (particularly a khorne one with a daemon weapon, as he WILL kill himself and maybe others)
possessed marines
bikers


good luck with your world eaters army


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

As a World Eaters Army just have Khorne units, don't take any Slaanesh DP with Lash. Thats ugly. If you are not sticking to the fluff, ok, than you can do it. Fluff like, WorldEaters have more likely Vindicators as their Hvy than Oblits. LandRaiders are going well with Bezerkers. Bring 9 Berzerkers and Kharn in a LandRaider and have fun crushing the enemy lines. A World Eaters army has always trouble with tanks. So a winged Khorne DP helps you there. But skimmer tanks are still a problem. When using a Berzerkerchamp and a PW, be carful that they don't get in CC with a Dreadnaught. Even if you give your champ a Meltabomb its hard to get rid of those guys. Normally I tend to give my champ a PF, but this reduces his high ini and he loses one attack...

b.anthracis


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Take a couple of winged MoK DP's, 3+ squads of zerkers in rhinos then fill whatever's left with defilers/obliterators. Run forwards, win.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Why is the betrayer not being recomended?

I'd always take Kharn, he's fluffy, and packs a serious punk to boot, plus he's more reliable than khorne lords with deamon weapons, fine you may lose a man or 2 next to him but generally he's lethal.

Btw something I'd love to try some time is build raptors with mark of khorne, I was thinking of using zerker bodies with SM jump packs, can anyone comment on this as a viable unit choice?


----------



## FuriousCurioso (Mar 1, 2009)

Might sound a bit off to some but lesser demons have won me my last three games in a row. Granted, I play at the 2k level but they are really useful and cheap. In 2k my list has 3 squads of 8 berserkers with skull champ/powerfist in rhinos and 3 units of 9 lesser demons. I also use 2 princes with wings mok and a greater demon. I realize there are some who cast their lot against powerfists on skull champs, the use of lesser demons and the use of greater demons but I disagree wholeheartedly. Kharn is pretty good for his points but he cant fly and tends to need a squad to hide in. With the princes it gives me the option of engaging 3 units at a time (squad+prince+prince) where with kharn (and one prince) I could only engage 2. Something to think about.

Didn't want to doublepost so I'm adding this as an example of the list i use. I've won my last 4 games with this so far.

Demon Prince, Wings, Mark of Khorne, 140

Demon Prince, Wings, Mark of Khorne, 140

Greater Demon, 100

8 Khorne Berserkers, Skull Champion, Powerfist, Personal Icon, Rhino, Combi-Flamer, Dozerblade, 263

8 Khorne Berserkers, Skull Champion, Powerfist, Personal Icon, Rhino, Combi-Flamer, Dozerblade, 263

8 Khorne Berserkers, Skull Champion, Powerfist, Personal Icon, Rhino, Combi-Flamer, Dozerblade, 263

9 Lesser Demons, 117

9 Lesser Demons, 117

9 Lesser Demons, 117

Predator, Twin-Linked Lascannon, Sponson Lascannons, 165

Predator, Twin-Linked Lascannon, Sponson Lascannons, 165

Vindicator, Demonic Possession, Dozerblade, 150

2000


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

for troops it is simple, take the bezerkers. They're like feeding youre enemy into a slaughtter house and you can't spell slaughter without laughter.

For your HQ a lash prince or a Khorne prince (for fluffiness) will work very well and remember kids, always give your DP wings. Another great choice is Kharn, that crazy bastard kills everything

For elites, i like to stay true to khorne and go with dual lightning claws, effective and deadly

if you need fast attack, go with raptors in this case, they will basicially be shot down before they get into combat, but they act as a great cannon foder

Heavy support, i would go with oblits and/or a vindicator. The obliterators give you felxibility unseen by any other heavy unit. A vindicator allows you to use a S 10 weapon which is a pie place, cleans up hordes and knocks out vehicles

Happy skull collecting


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, i actually have my 2000 pt list done and posted now, tell me what you think.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Ive been running a very Khorne influenced army for awhile and I gotta say, the Berzerkers are beasts :mrgreen: Keep them in squads of 8 and the only upgrades to give them should be a Skull Champion with either Power Weapon or Power Fist (Prefer Power Weapon). Adding in Plasma Pistols isn't much of a priority, other stuff should come first. Meltabombs are kind of a waste because of the crazy amount of attacks that the Berzerkers will be dealing out, much better chance of hitting with regular attacks. A Personal Icon is pretty useful if you got some deep strikers. 

Supporting the Berzerkers is the key to keeping them alive and destroying the opposition. One obvious way of keeping them alive is to put them in a very big transport, hense Land Raiders. I try never to leave home without taking one of these to put my Berzerkers in. There is a major advantage to rushing Land Raiders forward and having Berzerkers assault while coming out of the transport. 

Vindicators are a good option, but I would make those Land Raiders a priority in your Heavy Support section. I guess a Defiler with 2 CCW arms is okay to rush forward and shoot off the battle cannon as much as possible, still not more important than the Land Raiders. I really havent found Obliterators to go that well with Khorne, so Id stay away.

Now something that I have found to also work out really well is to have Terminators included into the mix. Have about 2-3 squads of them, but always have them deep strike. Make sure all your Berzerker squads have Personal Icons to help them out with deep striking. 

Here are a few Term loadouts to consider. A squad of 3 with MoK, all with pairs of lightning claws, and MAYBE all champions, but only if you have the extra points. That is A LOT of attacks for just 3 units, but you have to understand they will mostly die after the first assault, so get them where they need to be. Try to have a squad of Berzerkers assaulting in front of them during the turn of deep striking or stick the term squad behind a Land Raider. Another good terminator loadout to have is a squad of 3-4 that does some tank busting. Have most of that squad get Chainfists and combi-meltas. Again, a squad that needs to be at the right place at the right time, but a little more survivable than the Lightning Claw squad, just because they can shoot back :mrgreen: Then finally there is a squad of 4-5 with mostly regular Terms and one heavy flamer. Just mainly to give you more support when needed. 

HQs are pretty obvious. First always have a Daemon Prince of Khorne. A couple of other options to add on are Kharn the Betrayer, another obvious addition, but don't put him before the Khorne Prince. Another common one is a Khorne Terminator Lord with either a Daemon Weapon or a Pair of Lightning claws, he could obviously go well with the 3 Clawed Term squad. One good HQ that has worked out for me is a regular Terminator Sorceror (no mark) with Winds of Chaos. Gives a good template against both armour and heavy infantry. Either deep strike him or put him in with the Berzerkers in a Land Raider and he will clear the way. He has also notably won a 2 turn fight against a squad of 3-4 CC SM Terms (can't remember exactly how many were left), THANK YOU FORCE WEAPON :mrgreen:

Good Hunting :good:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Multiple squads of Beserkers mounted in Rhino's really scares me. With the new 5th ed. vehicle rules, Rhino's are much more survivable than their AV11 lets on, plus they only have to make it a short way across the table for their cargo to be deadly effective!

Obliterators are also disgustingly effective HS choices. Deep-strike them in close to the enemy to hit them with melta/flamer/plasma death.

*edit* I should really read the list properly (didn't see the rhino's) before posting! Nice list. I wouldn't like to face it, except for the summoned daemons; i'd leave them all at home and get some regular CSM's with MoK for holding objectives in your deployment zone.


----------



## pez376 (Mar 24, 2009)

On the whole as previously stated...multiple squads of beserkers in rhinos/land raiders. AND SMOKE. VERY IMPORTANT!
equip with power weapons and you cant go far wrong. for tank busting you could add some of the aspiring champions with melta bombs and assault the vehicles (VERY KHORNE  )

Demon Prince with wing is a good and quick way to assault the enemy and scary. but it will become a shooting magnet..all the better for getting your beserkers in position and assaulting.
I tended to use raptors to great effect in the same role as the DP to tie up the opponent to enable the beserkers to assault in a 2nd wave, also use meltaguns for the anti vehicle role as well (for the raptors that is).
obliterators are ok as HS but i found them in the past to be too slow, unless they hit right where you need them..but they can scatter and that's where i had problems in the past. but using icons will seriously help.
I would stay away from terminators/dreadnoughts/and demons..4th edition was ok and just loved using fleshounds - 12" move, 6" fleet of paw then effectivley 6" assault hhmmmm. unfortunatley this is no longer an option.
but with chaos demons being seriously nerfed in the new chaos marine codex your not getting the full benefit of the Khorne demons in a chaos marine army now..(Think it has something to do with GW trying to conjure up a new army from nothing to make more money imo)

remember if your sticking to fluff...khorne and slaneesh do not mix and are more likely to fight each other than any common foe...its the blood gods way


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

well, i have found that 5 rhinos with 10 zerkers apiece and 2 DP with wings and bloodfeeders are a good way to fuck with any shooty armies.in tournament games, i have found the cheesiest, most outrageous character ever: a terminater lord with lightning claw bloodfeeder(2d6+8 WS-6 rerolling to hit) also, if your not against breaking fluff, bring some Tsons in as backup, AP3 bolters FTW. finally, make sure to bring a real tank, such as a predator or LR. termies, in my opinion are a 1 hit wonder, they DS next to a group of people, kill about half, then are promptly maimed. possessed are some of the best choices you can take, because of the demonkin rule. if you roll a FoF, you can run in and contest objectives on last turn. if you roll FnP, they can soak up fire. if you roll rending or Power weapon, they can F**k up just about anything in CC. summoned daemons may get you lucky a few times, but zerkers, Tsons, or even a few dreads would be alot more helpful.

kharn is not widely used for a few reasons.
1) he is, like Marneous calgar and most other SC's, a bullet magnet. chances are you wont make it to combat with him.
2) you cant buy him in the store and I, like others, dont buy online for various reasons.
3) his vulnerability- one problem he has is fighting hordes, i have repeatedly killed my buddie's kharn with 20 consctripts (or 10 genestealers)
i would only get him in a 2.5k or more game, any others, and he will become an unreliable lynchpin in your'e army.

and finally, the best advice you are likely to get from me. Raptors are a beautiful 1 trick pony, being able to tank hunt with melta bomba and the optional powerfist. get 1 squad in any 1k or more game, or you may end up being chewed up by big tanks such as baselisks, LRs and the occasional baselisk.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

khorneflake said:


> well, i have found that 5 rhinos with 10 zerkers apiece and 2 DP with wings and bloodfeeders are a good way to fuck with any shooty armies.in tournament games, i have found the cheesiest, most outrageous character ever: a terminater lord with lightning claw bloodfeeder(2d6+8 WS-6 rerolling to hit) also, if your not against breaking fluff, bring some Tsons in as backup, AP3 bolters FTW. finally, make sure to bring a real tank, such as a predator or LR. termies, in my opinion are a 1 hit wonder, they DS next to a group of people, kill about half, then are promptly maimed. possessed are some of the best choices you can take, because of the demonkin rule. if you roll a FoF, you can run in and contest objectives on last turn. if you roll FnP, they can soak up fire. if you roll rending or Power weapon, they can F**k up just about anything in CC. summoned daemons may get you lucky a few times, but zerkers, Tsons, or even a few dreads would be alot more helpful.
> 
> kharn is not widely used for a few reasons.
> 1) he is, like Marneous calgar and most other SC's, a bullet magnet. chances are you wont make it to combat with him.
> ...


That's the cool thing about Chaos: Ask 20 different people how to use them, you get 30 different answers--even similar army lists are played differently. :wink:

Only real beef I have with your post Khorneflake is that DP's cannot take Daemon Weapons--it's simply not listed in their upgrades. Though the lightning claw/bloodfeeder combo, I'm thinking I might have to give that one a shot, though... :biggrin:

The problem with possessed, I've found, is that while if they roll rending or power weapons, they do jack shit up all over the place--however, the odds of getting either of those are seriously not in your favor. I would much rather spend those points on stuff I *know* I can count on.

And yeah, terminators are a one hit wonder, to a point. All shooty termies deepstriking too close to the core of your enemy, yeah, you're going to get mulched by lots of fire. Now, paired lightning claw terminators with one guy with a chainfist and heavy flamer DS'd on the flank... now that's a lot of hate waiting to be unleashed.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Bah, dammit. The lightning claw/bloodfeeder thing won't work, either. I was digging in the chaos codex to see how much such a monster would go for, and the way the wargear options are broken down. You exchange your close combat weapon for a lightning claw OR a daemon weapon, no where else can you replace anything else for a single lightning claw. Same deal even in terminator armor. Also, all daemon weapons are two handed. (pg 93, Codex: Chaos Space Marines)

Damn. I was hoping. *chuckles*


----------

